

Venture Capitalists Actually (Slightly) More Active Than Angels on AngelList - bpeters
http://networkeffect.allthingsd.com/20110215/venture-capitalists-actually-slightly-more-active-than-angels-on-angellist/

======
kylebragger
This was definitely my experience when Forrst went out in late December.
Nonetheless, AngelList is doing a seriously awesome service for folks like me.

